# White Mucous Scours



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

My year old wether is passing a lot of white, mucousy scours. I have a couple other goats with scours due to parasites so I just dewormed him, but this is so different. Anyone know what this is?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ive found this can happen when they are very dehydrated. Are you seeing him drinking?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just had this happen with some kids from a doe I bought recently. They ended up having tapeworms.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't recall seeing him drinking recently, but other than the scours, he seemed okay. The white scours are gone now though, his stool is just kind of loose and clumped together. I think deworming him really helped. I also gave him Probios, Red Cell and a B-Complex shot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would recommend a fecal...if it has been a while and he is still lose ...it may be cocci or worms still..... I would also worm again 10 days later.... :hug: 

Or from getting to much grain or rich feed.... :wink:


----------

